# long stringy poops?



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

A few of my fish have what appears to be long stringy poops for lack of a better way to describe it.I did some looking around this forum and on the internet and it seems that it could be a tapeworm or something similar. They are anywhere from 1/2 inch to sometimes over 3 inches long and usually the color of what ever food they ate the day before. I have treated them twice about 7 days apart with Prazipro and they are still coming out of the fishes rear end. Am I panicking about a regular fish turd or could it be something else. The fish are all healthy looking and eating and swimming well. Any suggestions?


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it whitish and stringy? Internal parasites have been going around a lot for the past while. Prazi pro is pretty good, you might want to give your gravel a REALLY thorough vacuum (lots of parasites hide there) and soak the fish food in prazi pro and give the tank another round. Alternately, you could locate some levimasole either from April or Charles. Its what most people are using here and it works amazingly.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

is it a pleco? my pleco has long stringy poop that floats to the top of the tank


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

What kind of fish?


----------

